# Postolos Firm Looks To Purchase Bobcats



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> A group led by former Rockets president George Postolos has reportedly entered in talks to purchase the Bobcats.
> 
> Postolos helped the Rockets get a new arena and the franchise's growth jumped from $166 million to $422 million during his 7 1/2 years in Houston.
> 
> He refused to comment on the Charlotte rumors, but when he left the Rockets back in 2006 he said that he would love to get back into the industry.


Link.


----------

